# WELSH MEET 23 APRIL '06 TOMORROW



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Following the previously arranged meet being postponed due to the snow (which didn't actually arrive as bad as was forecast :evil: ), I'm going to attempt to arrange it again! :wink:

Sunday 23rd April is the date!

10.30 meet at the lay by near the entrance to Margam Park, near Port Talbot.

Link to the original thread.....

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=56840

....hopefully all those who were up for it the first time around will still be interested! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

*Confirmed attendees so far:-*

DW225 (me :wink: )
DGW131
DU03 NAN
AxlFoley
Pearce

Dave 8)


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

I take it thats a yes then David? :wink:

Either date suit you better?

Dave 8)


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

Any m8 :wink:


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

So erm.....any more? :?

Dave 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Out of the country until next week, will check my diary when I get back?


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2006)

IM OPEN TO ANY DATES..... RETIRED.


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

That's great m8.....your names added to ALL the forthcoming Welsh meets :wink:

(now as Andy (yellow TT) said, stop shouting :wink: ) 

Dave 8)


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

DUO3 NAN said:


> IM OPEN TO ANY DATES..... RETIRED.


I'm not alone then


----------



## valem (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm up for it depending on date. :wink:


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Which of the above dates suits you m8? 

Dave 8)


----------



## valem (Feb 9, 2006)

shite...away for both those dates unfortunately..will have to catch the next one.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Dave, sorry cannot make the April dates, I will keep watching for future meets though


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ooopppssss 

I just booked three nights in Dinas Mawddwy for my sister and me over Easter ... ... ...


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

bugger and botheration 

Dave 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

DW225 said:


> bugger and botheration
> 
> Dave 8)


Cheer up Dave.

A few people not being able to make this run only means that you will get a much better response for later on in the year :-*


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> DW225 said:
> 
> 
> > bugger and botheration
> ...


Agreed, and you can always come on the Scottish Pre easter meet 7th - 9th April


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

I've updated the first post to list the confirmed attendees.

As I briefly discussed with Dani, I'm going to organise a summer Welsh meet taking in a whole weekend, so that we can head up into North Wales and drive the Evo triangle etc. so I hope that those that can't attend this time will be up for it.

Dave 8)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Dave

Defo can't do the 16th April, but still trying to figure out whether we can do the 23rd April


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

OK Mark.....all others confirmed so far can make it for the 23rd so let me know in due course [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Dave 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

DW225 said:


> I've updated the first post to list the confirmed attendees.
> 
> As I briefly discussed with Dani, I'm going to organise a summer Welsh meet taking in a whole weekend, so that we can head up into North Wales and drive the Evo triangle etc. so I hope that those that can't attend this time will be up for it.
> 
> Dave 8)


Dave, hope we can make the summer one, like the idea of making a weekend out of it. Sorry cannot make this one though


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

So any more for this little jaunt? 

Dave 8)


----------



## AxlFoley (Mar 26, 2005)

I'll try and make the 23rd


----------



## pearce (Nov 9, 2005)

ill show my face


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

First post updated for attendees, date and time 

Dave 8)


----------



## AxlFoley (Mar 26, 2005)

Coolio, that gives me plenty of time to clean my car


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

We're just over a week away from this now so can all those attending please let me know if you'll have a passenger etc. so that I can sort out numbers for the lunch stop 

And if anyone else fancies coming along.... :wink:

Dave 8)


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

*THIS SUNDAY!!!*

Dave 8)


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

*TOMORROW!*

DGW131 and DUO3NAN can you confirm receipt of my pms please?

Dave 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hope that you had a good one Dave, look forward to your pictures


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Hope that you had a good one Dave, look forward to your pictures


Picture m8.....picture...... :?

Dave 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

DW225 said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Hope that you had a good one Dave, look forward to your pictures
> ...


I'm still waiting


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> DW225 said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=61570

Dave 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Dave, like I said on the other post, you can be assurred of a 100% increase in attendance at the next meet, lets make sure we co-ordinate dates ........


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

. . . we ain't likely to get any snow now, maybe some more rain and I'm due for another blast round Brecon if anyones up for it 'again' in your Quattro's!! :wink: . . . so when is the next one (and can I tag along), it's bloody June already?

Dean


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Dean,

Due to commitments of having my new place to finish and move into I'm not able to do anything this month. 

Next month I'm on hols at the start of the month and it's the TTOC national event after I get back so that pretty much rules out July! :roll:

I'm going to organise another Mid Wales run for August, so if you have any idea of your availability let me know!

If in the meantime you feel the need, the need for speed :wink: please of course feel free to use the route details I sent you m8!!!  It is a good one isn't it!

Dave 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

August would work for us at the moment also Dave


----------

